

Facebook Newsfeed experiencing issues in various regions - izelnakri
http://www.dignited.com/7488/facebook-newsfeed-experiencing-issues-various-regions/

======
shankysingh
Facing similar issues here in India too. Only able to comment on a friends
status, who ironically wrote about this timeline-disruption.

------
oquidave
Yes indeed there was a failure in the Facebook Newsfeed in Uganda but several
reported in South Africa, Greece, South Africa, Malaysia

------
rtp
Had similar problems in Sweden this morning. Seems to be working properly now
though.

------
bad_alloc
Same thing happened in Germany too, issue seems to be fixed as of 13:00 CEST.

------
jgrahamc
Who cares?

